# 2 oscar in 300 Liters



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

What did u say if i put 2 oscar in tank? The measures : 140x47x47cm.(300Litres aprox)
Is it a problem?

IÃ‚Â´m thinking to put 4 oscar, and them when them make a couple, realese the rest.

What do u think?


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

300L is about 80usgal. IMO you don't have enough room for 2 let alone 4. The 4 would get too large for the tank before they pair off. To do what your attempting you need at least 680L/180gal and six fish.

When you say release them I hope your not talking about releasing them into the wild? Because we all know we shouldn't do that.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

I got a tank of 250litre for 1 single O.
And really thats the minimum i would do it.

If you want 2 O's you need to go for minimum of 400-450 litres


----------



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

what a pity ! I'm realy want this fish.



oscars4me said:


> When you say release them I hope your not talking about releasing them into the wild? Because we all know we shouldn't do that.


When i said "release" i meant "bring it to a friend", or something like that. Sorry, my english is limited.



Carmine said:


> I got a tank of 250litre for 1 single O.


Hey that O don't get bored?

but, the last question > if i could have a little chance to make a 400L tank. Which measures was mandatory?

Thanks all


----------



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

condor said:


> but, the last question > if i could have a little chance to make a 400L tank. Which measures was mandatory?


i mean, for example 140x55x50 cm (55x22x20 inchs )is ok?


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

If you get 400 litres then you can get 2 O's.

But leave away to much decoration then. Just some gravel and a piece of wood or something.

And my O doesnt get bored because theres a small convict in the tank as well. Asubdominant female and they get along real good.


----------



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help Carmine, i'm supose that 55L inch is not a problem.

IÃ‚Â´m a new with these fish. How about the agression? i read that can bite u, but is just an error, a confussion, or is common to do that on his owner?


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

They don't all bite some are very gentle while others can be quite aggressive it all depends on the personality of the individual fish.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

I havent got mine for long and he's still 4" big only.

But i can tell you he's a clown. Always begging for food, Eats out my hand and even once i could pet him on his back fin. (not on his body, you can wipe off his slime layer!!!!)

I guess it can change when he goes into puberty (6"-8")

Only one thing i can tell you, if you give him respect and care that he need, you never gonna live a day without one.

Like i said havent got him for long time, have a 70g for him only and a 135g full with African Malawi's over 5years now.
But the oscar already won over the Africans with his personality.

But do it good!!! 400litres only 2Oscars and maybe some dither fish like Rainbow fish or Silver dollars. And enjoy your pair of O's.


----------



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey ! I like to do it well on first, that's what i learn about aquariums. 
400 liters for 2Os and one dither if is necesary.

So, i want a couple of O fish, may i put 4 for make a couple (M-F) and then gift it the others to someone?

Thanks all again !!!


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

You could do that, if you are very very sure you can take 2 of them out again.

Because a Oscar in a group in to small tank can get very nasty and dont need much time to make sushi of the rest.

I would go for just 2 and see how it goes... And buy them very tiny, so they know eachother


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I disagree with the bare tank approach being suggested. I would actually break up the lines of sight with big pieces of wood planted with java fern plus some big rock, so that the less aggressive O can get away and hide. I am doing this sucessfully now with a 6" JD and a 9" O and there has been some aggression but it never lasts more than a few seconds as the loser always backs out of the aggressor's territory very quickly, stopping the fighting. The plants will also help with the infamous high waste output of the O.


----------



## condor (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you people for the answers. Later i'll bother you again with more questions.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Everyone says multiple O's can't be done in tanks this size, but I have seen it done. I have a buddy that has 3 fully mature O's in a 90g tank. They never fight for some odd reason and seem to mind their own business. I didn't believe it until I saw it, but he was right, they are completely healthy and happy.

He has a UGF filter, two canisters, two HOB's, and sponge filters. He also does 50% water changes weekly.


----------

